# keeping degus outside



## JJReptiles (Jan 20, 2009)

just a thought about keeping degus outside, after keeping degus for a few years now i was wandering in there best interests if i could keep them outside in the animal shed in a enclosure apposed to a cage like i have kepted them in for years, who thinks this will be an ok thing to do, i have seen it done before the degus has an outdoor enclosure and they had a basking spot and a spot bulb over there nesting box which was stuff full of straw, wandering if this was possible i was going to give it a go, obvs all wire and electrical wire ect would need to be kepted well out of reach of degus so outside of enclosure what is peoples thoughts and experience with this?
thanks
JJ


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

We had a group of 8 in an outside enclosure at college without any extra heating, although it might be a good idea to provide this just in case. As long as it is escape proof then it should work. The first meter of the enclosure we had was made of brick wall to help keep wind/draughts out and to stop them digging or chewing at the wire :2thumb:


----------

